# Thực phẩm giúp bổ sung protein cho người đang giảm cân



## bobodinh (30/6/21)

Thực phẩm giúp bổ sung protein cho người đang giảm cân Đã có nhiều nghiên cứu cho thấy những người tiêu thụ nhiều protein trong một ngày giảm cân thành công hơn so với người ăn ít hơn. Dưới đây là giá cân điện tử 3 số lẻmột số loại thức ăn nhẹ có hàm lượng protein cao và calo thấp, giúp giảm cân nhanh và lành mạnh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trứng luộc chín Trứng luộc chín chỉ có 77 calo, 5g chất béo và một lượng carbs rất nhỏ. Chúng cũng là Cân phân tích điện tử một nguồn protein rất tốt, khoảng 6g mỗi quả trứng. Trứng luộc có đầy đủ các axit amin, có nghĩa là chúng là một nguồn protein hoàn chỉnh. Ngoài ra, trứng luộc cung cấp các chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng khác, bao gồm vitamin D, kẽm, canxi và tất cả các vitamin B. Trứng là nguồn cung cấp riboflavin (vitamin B2) và vitamin B12 dồi dào. Nhiều chất dinh dưỡng của trứng chỉ nằm trong lòng đỏ, trong khi lòng trắng trứng chứa chủ yếu là protein. Sữa Sữa là nguồn protein tuyệt vời. Cứ khoảng 28,5g sữa có chứa 1g protein. Ngoài việc cung cấp canxi và vitamin cho cơ thể, protein trong sữa còn bổ sung năng lượng cho cơ thể và giúp phục hồi các mô của cơ thể. Sữa chua Hy Lạp Sữa chua Hy Lạp chính là một phiên bản sữa chua đặc hơn và nhiều kem hơn so với sữa chua thông thường mà chúng ta hay sử dụng. Bởi vì trong quá trình làm sữa chua, nhà sản xuất đã lọc đi lớp whey protein ở dạng lỏng và cô đặc thành lớp sữa chua đặc, dẻo. Sữa chua Hy Lạp là nguồn protein tuyệt vời, ít carb và ít cholesterol hơn, phù hợp cho những người muốn giảm cân. Đậu Edamame Edamame tương đối ít carbs và calo, nhưng giàu protein, chất xơ và một loạt các vi chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng khác. Một bát (khoảng 155g) đậu edamame nấu chín cung cấp khoảng 18,5g protein. Thêm vào đó, đậu nành là một nguồn protein hoàn chỉnh. Không giống hầu hết các protein thực vật, chúng cung cấp đủ tất cả các axit amin thiết yếu mà cơ thể bạn cần, mặc dù các axit amin này không có chất lượng cao như trong protein động vật. Sinh tố protein Sinh tố protein là đồ uống được pha chế từ bột protein và nước cùng các nguyên liệu khác như trái cây hoặc rau củ. Sinh tố protein là thức uống đã được chứng minh là có thể hỗ trợ giảm cân. Nó cung cấp chủ yếu là protein và việc hấp thụ đủ protein giúp thúc đẩy quá trình trao đổi chất, giảm thèm ăn và giúp giảm mỡ mà không bị mất đi cơ bắp. Các loại hạt Các loại hạt rang rất ngon, giòn và dễ ăn, chúng được coi là món ăn vặt giàu protein tuyệt vời. Tuy nhiên, chúng ta cũng đừng nên ăn quá nhiều, một khẩu phần được khuyến nghị thường là từ 10 đến 15 hạt. Ngoài ra, nên chọn loại hạt ít gia vị, vì nhiều loại hạt được tẩm rất nhiều muối và đường không tốt cho quá trình giảm cân. Mặc dù tiêu thụ protein giúp xây dựng cơ bắp săn chắc và tăng cường trao đổi chất, Cân điện tử 4 số lẻnhưng nạp quá liều lượng mà cơ thể bạn cần cũng không phải là tốt. Người dùng nên ăn đúng số lượng calo mà cơ thể cần mỗi ngày và lượng protein phù hợp để giảm cân và duy trì cơ thể khỏe mạnh.


----------

